
Show HN: CryptoTrader.Tax – Tax calculator for your crypto trading - wiidude32
https://www.cryptotrader.tax
======
masonic
This is their _tenth_ Show HN.

~~~
dang
Yes, that's enough. The FAQ says a small number of reposts is ok, but ten is
not small.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

